# Painting a fabric awning...



## tide88 (Mar 18, 2008)

Any ideas. Painting exterior Building that has black faded awnings. I suggested painting them but they are worried it will flake off. I have painted vinyl awnings before and they came out great and are still like new 3 years later.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Flat or low luster latex house paint. Done many of these. Works great and lasts longer that the canvas.


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

Same. Did a canvas umbrella at a friend's cottage like 10 years ago with latex paint and it looks great still today. And they are right on the ocean.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

Recently did a vinyl awning at a local car lot with DTM..... I guess it's DTV now lol


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You can't blame them for worrying about it. Doesn't seem like it would last but latex does work great on canvas. Give it a good wash and dry first.


----------

